# Give a nickname to the user above you!



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Do what the title says.

Unknown


----------



## Gore (Dec 30, 2009)

Dushy (Douchey)



*v* Kinda goes with my real name


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Gare!


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

Al Gore

EDIT: FML. You stole my spot!

Kaddy.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 30, 2009)

Wart?


----------



## nutella (Dec 30, 2009)

DickInABoxShot


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 30, 2009)

Hamtaro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No seriously I keep reading your name as hamtaro.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

BoxDude


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kadu


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Hoshi


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Cardooshit


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Domeat'mon


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2009)

Kad


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Failka

Had called him that some time ago.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bullshitnantion


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2009)

Rocky


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Bullshit99

Btw, you mispelled nation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Raiky? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Rocky was what I called him in the first place


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

DOODsNation


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 30, 2009)

Weeaboo


----------



## Gore (Dec 30, 2009)

Big Handsome Sexy Blue


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Dude


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 30, 2009)

Cuttlefish.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Dec 30, 2009)

Today, 11:56 AM.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 30, 2009)

That is a weird name for me.

I'll just call you Osaka.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

HotBox


----------



## jackdanielchan (Dec 30, 2009)

A-mega!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

Beer-kun


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Acy.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatty.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2009)

Orc.


----------



## Gore (Dec 30, 2009)

i want playallday to post so we can nickname him douchebag


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Garish



			
				MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Beer-kun


Wut nao?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2009)

im so great no one nicknamed me lol o_o

proto.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2009)

iPoop
... iKid, iKid.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Sexy little flat chested girl from Singapore deeply obsessed with pikachus.

Damnka.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Britination.


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

AsdaDave.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

JeaneDERE!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

KaDouchey.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 30, 2009)

That sneaky male always with an avatar that will make you think and then also hate people/government/society.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

CAT!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Kaduchess


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

Foxymember


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 30, 2009)

[insert something here]drian


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

RUNEscape


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Dean "All Quiet On The Preston Front" xxczx


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Dollydave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Voluptuous Abnocto


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

Aussie Dave.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

Maidrian.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

McGuld


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Kaad.

Where's your avatar from?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

elfhoar


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Nine-Tailed Fox.

Actually that's clever! Uses the same letters.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2009)

Naruto reference?

Demonlore.


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

It is indeed. Why Demonlore?

Rev.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

Pinhead


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2009)

MegaFreak


----------



## Gore (Dec 30, 2009)

Scooter, short for Scooter Pie


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

G, or G-man.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2009)

My evil minion mwahahahaha

(yes I just ruined the thread)


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2009)

AssDS


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Play, or PAD.

Also.. the guys said to call you Douchebag..Sorry..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Haf "half off" lore.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Half-floor
Dave the troll


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Mino, or Ox...or half wit, haven't decided.


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2009)

Half Whore



			
				haflore said:
			
		

> Also.. the guys said to call you Douchebag..


Hahaha, that's my main nickname.


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Dude..that's even worse than the others..

@$$#0!3

Just for that!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

The bloke who makes mad haggles in the trading forum!

The bloke who always seems to post 2 seconds before me in every thread!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2009)

aliDSI?  I'm running out of ideas.

@trolly, but my mad haggles work you see!  See this iPod Touch I'm using?  I got it for $40.



			
				haflore said:
			
		

> Dude..that's even worse than the others..
> 
> @$$#0!3
> 
> Just for that!


Whenever I see your name that's what I think of.


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Playallfools


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2009)

A floor?


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Seriously that's all you can think of Paynocash?

Lemme help, call me.."Half-assed effort".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok then, "Half-assed effort"


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2009)

Give me a break, I only got a few hours of sleep.

Ha Gore?


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Pad.


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2009)

TrollPull

EDIT:  Stop posting so dang fast!


----------



## updowners (Dec 30, 2009)

donothingallday


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

downuppers


----------



## updowners (Dec 30, 2009)

failiguana


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

leftrighters


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Mad hatter.


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2009)

downersgoingupers


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

slow bastards ^^^


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Creator of my avatar!


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Dave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Not Dave


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Dave's not here


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Not it's me Dave.


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

Trolly


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Hafyn


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't understand Davey.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

Haf "Pronounced Welsh style that would say Haven!" lore


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Strange..

D.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

The guy who took a while to realise that TrolleyDave ain't playing with a full deck of cards. *twitch*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The guy who took a while to realise that TrolleyDave ain't playing with a full deck of cards. *twitch*



wat.

Anyway, my nickname is DrolleyTave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

The secret capitalist.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 31, 2009)

OgreTroll


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

lolwut worthy statement maker


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 31, 2009)

TardyDave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

Revolting Eyes


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Troday


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 31, 2009)

Half On The Floor


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

'shots


EDIT: Why does everyone like the "whore", "floor", and "half" jokes?


----------



## Domination (Dec 31, 2009)

WhoreHalfFloor


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2009)

Rolf




-----------------------------------------
Crapination!


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Flamey.


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

Halfwhore Jk
Halfscore


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 31, 2009)

Team Edward


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

Kat tushee


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)

ThatDozeyGuy


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 31, 2009)

Dav'Mon


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 31, 2009)

the kad.


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

Dude on the kind


----------



## Prophet (Dec 31, 2009)

Does-Guys.

It's funny cause I'm eluding you are gay, right? RIGHT??


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 31, 2009)

Bulldozer

Edit: Um a FistTree!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2009)

Money shot!


----------



## updowners (Dec 31, 2009)

flamehedgehog


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 31, 2009)

updowners.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 31, 2009)

Ah-Choo


----------



## DVS (Dec 31, 2009)

FoxUhot


----------



## outgum (Dec 31, 2009)

DVD.
Or 
Dual Vacumm Sucker.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 31, 2009)

Chewy Tasty Gum.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

boxy


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 31, 2009)

Annoying Person.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2009)

Buh-Blue

That's how its pronounced, right??


----------



## _Burai_ (Dec 31, 2009)

failguana right?


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 31, 2009)

Burro!


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Dark.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 31, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Buh-Blue
> 
> That's how its pronounced, right??








 -


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

Sea-Doo


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Doz, or DiZ if I'm feeling silly.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2009)

Elenore


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Wtf?
M.r. Fox, or Abbot.


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2009)

Highflore?


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Dean, or Prow.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 31, 2009)

Floor


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Kaddu, or Kadush.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 31, 2009)

Flahore

or in english [flower] lol I just mix letters up. XD


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 31, 2009)

Stewie


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2009)

KadushyMash


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

Double-X.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

Half Four


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Kadbury


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

Mister Hatter!


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

Kadd Hatter,
You like RPG's don't you?


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes I do sir.  Who doesn't like RPGs.

Erolfah (Backwards)


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

Well Yhsudak, I have actually heard of people crazy enough to admit they don't like them*..That's when they threaten to hang 'em! They cozy up real good with RPG's after that.

How did you get that thing in your Sig and how can I get one?

*[points down] case and point.


----------



## Domination (Jan 1, 2010)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> Who doesn't like RPGs.



I hate a lot turned based JRPGs, like Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest.

Back on topic: Half-fail


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> How did you get that thing in your Sig and how can I get one?
> *[points down] case and point.


Good thing you mentioned about the sig.  I just noticed that mine was cut off.
If you're talking about the gif one, I just found it on the net somewhere.

@Topic  Dominique


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 1, 2010)

da sushy, yet mentioned?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2010)

That dude with the really really long name!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 1, 2010)

NSFW Dave.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Globdrian.

Too much?


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2010)

Protoman


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 1, 2010)

maika, makes the sausages


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2010)

Baha-mutt


----------



## Domination (Jan 1, 2010)

Foxsay Ladey.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2010)

Nate-Ed

as in Domi Nate-Ed.


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

Octo.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2010)

Floreah (as in flowers)


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

You already said that Stir-Fry


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Flahore
> 
> or in english [flower] lol I just mix letters up. XD
> 
> QUOTE(Sterl500 @ Jan 1 2010, 12:17 PM) Floreah (as in flowers)




No they aren't the same. Lol someone else irl calls me that. xD


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 1, 2010)

Steril!

PS. Sorry


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

Volley.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2010)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> Steril!
> 
> PS. Sorry



Damn it *Shocking*! Actually one of my female managers calls me that (mainly because she has a Mexican accent, and has a tough time pronouncing Sterling... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2010)

Quids In


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 1, 2010)

RollyDave


----------



## prowler (Jan 1, 2010)

MegaChase™


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

Dean.
Or... dean-ecstasy cause like.... XxCsx i dunno.... it soundsed normal in  my head
lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2010)

No Juicy Fruit


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 1, 2010)

OldeyDave


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> No Juicy Fruit



wtf O_O


@MegaAce
ShoeLace, Kinda rhymes?
See what i did thar?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 1, 2010)

tumugo

and yeah, it kinda rhymes


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 1, 2010)

GameAce™. "Game" uses the same letters as "Mega". I know, it's bad, but so are you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Got rid of quote. That was silly of me to even put it there/


----------



## Law (Jan 1, 2010)

shitface mcdemocrat


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

Law'Mon


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

Kadman


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

Tempflore


----------



## Minox (Jan 1, 2010)

Ka-Douchey


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicken-9


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 1, 2010)

Hishoken


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 1, 2010)

AAmperez


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

AceMage.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

erolfah.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

2Feet


----------



## Ace (Jan 1, 2010)

Drumkit (was looking at your sig)


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

Sim.


----------



## Ace (Jan 1, 2010)

ralugeR pmetABG


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

300_nomis


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ustah


----------



## haflore (Jan 1, 2010)

Ezinoitulover


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 2, 2010)

Inb4vidgirl


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

01yobdiv


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 2, 2010)

Pirate


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Piratee


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 2, 2010)

SirPostalots


----------



## Domination (Jan 2, 2010)

| |_0\/3 y0u


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Dominion.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 2, 2010)

poopyface


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Nhcsen


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 2, 2010)

Flower


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

UshyKad


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2010)

postcount whore


----------



## DVS (Jan 2, 2010)

abovethelaw


----------



## Domination (Jan 2, 2010)

DBS Bank.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

The Dom. o:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2010)

The Hares Opponent


----------



## Domination (Jan 2, 2010)

Troll-Heart Dave.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

Member No. 629 * (29*8).


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2010)

Soup


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2010)

Octovulpen Abs!


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 2, 2010)

Wigglytuff's Guild....


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 2, 2010)

pokemanz


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

Proclarush (as in Taonas)


----------



## prowler (Jan 2, 2010)

ProtoGun7


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 2, 2010)

mister x


----------



## Davess (Jan 2, 2010)

MegaLoser


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 2, 2010)

homodave


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

EDIT: MegaPhone


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 2, 2010)

ProtoChan


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

HyperChan


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 2, 2010)

Kunto7


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

23 skidooshy


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Pro.


----------



## Westside (Jan 2, 2010)

Batman wannabe


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 2, 2010)

Eastside outcast.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

4chanDragon


----------



## haflore (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu No Pantsu.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 2, 2010)

eyesore (it rhymes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, for me at least.)


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 3, 2010)

n!gaface (no racial)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2010)

That non-spamming guy!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

TougheyDave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2010)

That Mega Star Ace!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

DolleyTrave


----------



## anaxs (Jan 3, 2010)

mr.funnyfunny


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

ananas (pineapple in german 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## haflore (Jan 3, 2010)

TacticsA2ce.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 3, 2010)

a he rofl - (anagram)


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 6, 2010)

*black*dragonbaha*mut*


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Racisy


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2010)

Spammy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2010)

haflaflaf.


----------



## drock360 (Jan 8, 2010)

Great guy.


----------



## Ace (Jan 8, 2010)

Brock
.>


----------



## prowler (Jan 8, 2010)

Sim-Whoareyou_003


----------



## Prophet (Jan 8, 2010)

Kanye-Waste


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2010)

Profit.

Oh, yes, I did just go there.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

protokun8


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 8, 2010)

AliDigitalSubscriberLine


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> protokun8


Wouldn't mind experimenting with different numerals.

And Revels.


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2010)

protokun1/2


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

flahore

hmm...


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2010)

Upside-Down Dancing-Banana Guy.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

You are jealous of my ǝ

Haflorǝ


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lsdilA.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

actually it's lspıl∀

ǝɹoıɟɐɥ


----------



## haflore (Jan 8, 2010)

I still can't see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(probably because I'm viewing from a phone)

Alidsi


----------



## alidsl (Jan 9, 2010)

Go on a computer it's unicode

haflori


----------



## YayMii (Jan 9, 2010)

Awkward Little Infant Drowned Sipping Lemonade


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2010)

YayMe

See what I did there? *nudge*


----------



## haflore (Jan 9, 2010)

Wiivolutionize.

See what I did there? *nudge*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2010)

TheFloor

*nudge*. On an unrelated note, I'm probably going to change my name to Total Annihilation. Sounds "better".


----------



## Gore (Jan 9, 2010)

GuyWithVeryLongNameAndWillMakeItLonger


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 9, 2010)

Boar


----------



## Ace (Jan 9, 2010)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 9, 2010)

LameGuyWhoHazANumberInHisNicknameWhichIsPrettyLame


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kwartz...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 9, 2010)

TotalPrune7


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Voluptuous Abs.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 10, 2010)

That


----------



## xalphax (Jan 10, 2010)

alidialup


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Xanthrax.


----------



## haflore (Jan 10, 2010)

Protokun009.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 10, 2010)

Haflordrian


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2010)

MildWon


----------



## saxamo (Jan 11, 2010)

Pikachu!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

sexsomemo'


----------



## haflore (Jan 11, 2010)

Starfy


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

prinny


----------



## updowners (Jan 11, 2010)

flameiguanathrower


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 11, 2010)

LSD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

FEFL Fi Fo Fum


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 11, 2010)

Protodrian


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 11, 2010)

Asshat


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2010)

Füchschen


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2010)

xgermanspeakingx


----------



## alidsl (Jan 11, 2010)

megaAce©


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

aridsr

alt. lipase


----------



## alidsl (Jan 11, 2010)

Kundrian7


----------



## luke_c (Jan 11, 2010)

lidl


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

luce_k.

Heh, see wut I did thar? I changed two letters I did


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2010)

Pokutron7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See wut I did there? changed many letter I did


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

egTAcMaMe


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2010)

FUCK!





What did you do anyways?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 11, 2010)

ass|pistole|mann
*edit, why do your nick make me think of acegunman?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2010)

blackdragonbahamburger


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

alfalfa


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 12, 2010)

smokeylizard.


----------



## updowners (Jan 12, 2010)

.:Krbrbrbler:.


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

onoff-ers.


----------



## themuddaload (Jan 12, 2010)

pewp fase


or perhaps "half flower."


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

The one you gave me doesn't make any sense, loadamud.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 12, 2010)

dood.


(BTW, I love your avatar/sig. The only way it could be better is if the prinny in the sig were spinning.)


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Voluptuous Abnocto(already done I know, but too funny).

Thanks for the compliment. You should thank Gian for it, and ask for your own. 

EDIT: ooh, good idea, maybe I'll ask him.


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 12, 2010)

halfgore


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2010)

zarun8


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2010)

OneMcChickenPremiere.

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 12, 2010)

pro7 kun


----------



## shito (Jan 12, 2010)

whitecutekitty


----------



## xalphax (Jan 12, 2010)

pesto


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 12, 2010)

halpa


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2010)

EDIT: Damn you MegaSpade!


----------



## themuddaload (Jan 12, 2010)

ProKunt7

??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2010)

No. Just no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




themthrload


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

Photokun7.


----------



## OmerMe (Jan 12, 2010)

PrinnyFloor...?
>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 12, 2010)

ObeyMe!


----------



## alidsl (Jan 12, 2010)

nah can't be stuffed Alpes vubnocto


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 12, 2010)

adsl


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2010)

qwwerrtyy

hehe.


----------



## haflore (Jan 12, 2010)

KrotoPun7.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 12, 2010)

flora eh?


----------



## updowners (Jan 13, 2010)

Vleps Ableflerblerfer


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2010)

Person who should remove Santa hat already.


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Starfy transformation #1


----------



## Raiser (Jan 13, 2010)

Fat Prinny. >.>


----------



## Prophet (Jan 13, 2010)

Mr. Stuck-in-the-nineties-when-gundams-were-still-cool


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Gross Prophet.


----------



## Splych (Jan 13, 2010)

alchemite


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Li'l Toshi.

Wtf is "alchemite"?


----------



## Splych (Jan 13, 2010)

Tutu

Alchemy + Termite = Alchemite. Who said these had to be real things


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 13, 2010)

Super Penguin


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Asdf.


----------



## Splych (Jan 13, 2010)

JumpeR


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Hitsugaya(ok, how do spell it?).

EDIT: LOL ^ Got it right the first time, I think.


----------



## Frog (Jan 13, 2010)

dangerous...


----------



## uosɹɐ& (Jan 13, 2010)

Roadkill


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2010)

son of car


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 13, 2010)

Flammer


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 13, 2010)

big breasted lady


----------



## updowners (Jan 13, 2010)

fgeegeehjjkamelolNO


----------



## uosɹɐ& (Jan 13, 2010)

no, u!


----------



## Frog (Jan 13, 2010)

upside down person.


----------



## ocihc80 (Jan 13, 2010)

F D B... 
As in
(FROGGER D' Booger... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2010)

port80


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2010)

xomegax


----------



## Splych (Jan 13, 2010)

Starfox


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 14, 2010)

Split

Lame nickname.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Devolutionize.


----------



## playallday (Jan 14, 2010)

Fluoride.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2010)

playwithyourselfallday


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

IRCsome, *nudge*see what I did there?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 14, 2010)

erolfah


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

95.8 MEGA.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2010)

halforc


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Vulpocto Abnes.


----------



## uosɹɐ& (Jan 14, 2010)

app


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 14, 2010)

penguin. (i was meant to post that penguin thing from your avatar, but i forgot its name. i also forgot the TBS its in because i havent played it in ages)


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

.:Criptonite:.

Prinny is what you mean, and it's from Disgaea.


----------



## Splych (Jan 14, 2010)

Puffy Pants

[Off Topic: Prinny is my fav. thing in Disgaea. I am gonna get Prinny: Can I really be a hero for PSP one day]


----------



## uosɹɐ& (Jan 14, 2010)

Splelch.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 14, 2010)

ɹɐɔ ... WTH?

how did you get the font upside down?


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 14, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> .:Criptonite:.
> 
> Prinny is what you mean, and it's from Disgaea.


thats the one. you nickname is now prinny.

and to the poster above me, phsychoanalysis.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 14, 2010)

Jesus Snake.


----------



## ocihc80 (Jan 14, 2010)

SODA!

Off topic:
@Schizo - I think the guy with th upside down name get it from the below site.

Here is the website:

http://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/awesome.htm


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 14, 2010)

hoochi80



Thanks!


----------



## Frog (Jan 14, 2010)

Headbanger.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 14, 2010)

Grog


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Pony killer.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Penguin drop.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Proton.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Voyager referencer.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Reference catcher.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Buster Kincaid.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't get it, Photonkun7


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2010)

How could you not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Buster Kincaid is Captain Proton's sidekick!

5%0 Bauxite. See what I did? 5%0 is half with something moved over and bauxite is an ore. Yeah. Yeah. That's what I did. Yeah.


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2010)

ProPun7


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2010)

deankeyboardsmash.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

KrotoPun7, It's been a long time since I watched an episode of Voyager with Captain Proton in it, also..I AM NOT A SIDEKICK!!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2010)

Sancho Panza


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 15, 2010)

otconbA sepluV


----------



## haflore (Jan 15, 2010)

llkjjhggf.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2010)

ore ha fl


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 15, 2010)

xaholaxalohax


----------



## Quick-zeno (Jan 15, 2010)

fagiggle


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2010)

Quicksand


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 15, 2010)

a person whos here'n'there


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2010)

qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnmmnbvcxzlkjhgfdsapoiuytrewq


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2010)

BetaSan6


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2010)

XPiRhoSigmaX

And your name for me went over my head...I think...


----------



## prowler (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheesybiscuits

(because I clicked on your forum and it said the latest member was Cheesybiscuits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Cheesybiscuits
> 
> (because I clicked on your forum and it said the latest member was Cheesybiscuits
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's on TC forums too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But we still need more regular members.

CZ Dean.


----------



## prowler (Jan 15, 2010)

deanxxczx

(because your latest member is me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, I noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cydayVeMpap, because we're sure that's spambot that hasn't been removed yet.


----------



## playallday (Jan 15, 2010)

CreepDancer7.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

"Fartknocker"


----------



## haflore (Jan 15, 2010)

Cracking Lad. Lol.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 15, 2010)

Booming Boy


----------



## haflore (Jan 15, 2010)

A none too prudent nocturnal creature.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 17, 2010)

gbatemp fan


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 17, 2010)

1f 2g 1h 2j 1k 2l


----------



## Domination (Jan 17, 2010)

Boxshooting bastard.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 17, 2010)

The next wannabe gbatemp dominator


----------



## Domination (Jan 17, 2010)

"cheap-half-ass-attempt-at-naming-that-even-a-one-year-old-with-negative-IQ-can-do-a-billion-times-better"


----------



## haflore (Jan 17, 2010)

Dumination.


----------



## Ace (Jan 17, 2010)

half-lore, half-bear, and half-pig!
?_?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Another user of the ?_? phenomenon.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 17, 2010)

PhotoFun11

Me?


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

C64Temp


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2010)

hafloat


----------



## Ace (Jan 18, 2010)

xalphaOHMYGODHISAVATARISDISGU-oh wait, it's a just a plastic pony; those can't bleed, it's a fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## prowler (Jan 18, 2010)

whoareyouFaith


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2010)

dean-its-me


----------



## alidsl (Jan 18, 2010)

Megajack


----------



## Ace (Jan 18, 2010)

eyelidsl
I'm uninspired today


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2010)

Have Faith


----------



## Ace (Jan 18, 2010)

Mega Ace Faith


----------



## House Spider (Jan 18, 2010)

Embrace Hate


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2010)

Commodore Sixty-Temp.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2010)

Punk Root 7


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok then since "xbetax" is already used: xgammax.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> xbetax.


Already used that, haflwit. [sic]


----------



## haflore (Jan 18, 2010)

And you already use haflwit, Protosan7


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2010)

Flora Eh


----------



## saxamo (Jan 19, 2010)

ybetay


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

Pharaoh's Visor


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Dudester

Weird if i call Anyone that ^^;;


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

American Princess XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2010)

Nabeshin

 (; D; ;D


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Nabeshin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO didnt see that one Coming >.


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Another Disgaea fan


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Another Disgaea fan


PRINNY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Sasuke.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Skipper


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2010)

SasukeKurosaki31


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Aceman


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Human.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Human.


Demon


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2010)

Heman!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Heman!


Megaman

why Heman?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2010)

Itsygo

Dunno why, you were talking about Mans, so I just threw He-man in.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Itsygo
> 
> Dunno why, you were talking about Mans, so I just threw He-man in.


Flash

Ah i see


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Busty. 

And that's ex-human Penguin Demon to you.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Sky

Busty eh? Apparently you been staring at something your not supposed to XD


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2010)

Busty guy


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Clover

o.O ummm ok....


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Itchynose.

Sky eh? Apparently you've been staring at something you're not supposed to XD


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Delibird

Funny ^^


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Ninja Warrior.

I don't follow.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy Feet

Funny about the Nickname you Posted last time.


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Flonne.

Ok.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Laharl


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Pleinair.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 19, 2010)

Jim


----------



## anaxs (Jan 19, 2010)

Jack


----------



## haflore (Jan 19, 2010)

Eru.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 20, 2010)

Richie


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2010)

Johnny


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 20, 2010)

Kawai!


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

The Dark Ad-ya know what? Midboss.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 20, 2010)

Etna


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2010)

Hoser


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

Bussydave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2010)

HasFlowersInHisHair


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 20, 2010)

Beaver


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2010)

(I was in the Beavers as a kid! lol)

ItchyGuy


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 20, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> (I was in the Beavers as a kid! lol)
> 
> ItchyGuy


lol Really?

Terry

PS: Funny Nickname

Itchy = Ichigo
Guy = from Naruto


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

Princess Rozalin.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 20, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Princess Rozalin.


Going for Original Names eh?

Hero Prinny


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

BleachBlonde(not an insult).

And yes, we are going for originality


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 20, 2010)

Jingle McTingletoes


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

Tingle. 'Nuff said.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2010)

Pengo Wannabe.


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

WTF are you talking about Davedrian??


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2010)

How can you not know who Pengo is!






Anyway, back on track :

Him up there, the guy who posted just before me.


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

Dave from the Grave.

Awwww, Pengo's so cute!! But..you know what..EXPLODING PRINNY ATTACK(I'll be heading to the Netherworld Hospital now)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 20, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Dave from the Grave.
> 
> Awwww, Pengo's so cute!! But..you know what..EXPLODING PRINNY ATTACK(I'll be heading to the Netherworld Hospital now)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OOOOh I Know Prinny Boom!


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

Stable Prinny.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 20, 2010)

Raging Prinny!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2010)

BleachSasukeSuperstitious


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 21, 2010)

Munchy Crunchy


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2010)

Pink Princess


----------



## Ace (Jan 24, 2010)

OHGODNONOTTHISUSERAGAINWITHTHESCARYASSAVAT-Oh! Hi, xalphax, how goes it?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice Faith

(lol)


----------



## Ace (Jan 24, 2010)

Pony Slaystation

I died from lulz.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 24, 2010)

xD ermm...pAcey Faicy..? xD


----------



## Ace (Jan 25, 2010)

Hatsuclone


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 25, 2010)

Bad nickname giver


----------



## haflore (Jan 25, 2010)

Hollow.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Jan 25, 2010)

GBA Prinny


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 25, 2010)

ibtetz


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2010)

0galore0


----------



## House Spider (Jan 25, 2010)

seXbetaXes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 25, 2010)

N666Temp (post count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alidsl (Jan 25, 2010)

protokun926 (post count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 25, 2010)

929 actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lsdila


----------



## haflore (Jan 25, 2010)

Fugitivekun7


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 10, 2010)

haflore, the killer of threads.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 14, 2010)

ReleaseCandidateSenzai5


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2010)

Slany PoStation.


----------



## Skid00dshi (May 8, 2010)

*SUPER NECRO BUMP!!*

OT: Photoshop


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 8, 2010)

Skidn00bshi


----------



## haflore (May 8, 2010)

Self-hating rabbit.


----------



## anaxs (May 8, 2010)

pingu


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2010)

axis


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2010)

Skid00dshi said:
			
		

> *SUPER NECRO BUMP!!*
> 
> OT: Photoshop


*WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN?* Good to see you again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Also, OT can mean both _on topic_ and _off topic_.)


Prowler404


----------



## Skid00dshi (May 8, 2010)

@ProtoKun7  I was somewhere far far away.

OT: AlphaBetaTin


----------



## haflore (May 8, 2010)

RPGFan.


----------



## The Pi (May 8, 2010)

Junji Majima


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2010)

pie


----------



## Jamstruth (May 8, 2010)

NippleSig


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2010)

Jam on toast


----------



## Maplemage (May 8, 2010)

Jam on Toast


----------



## The Pi (May 8, 2010)

jam on pizza


----------



## The Pi (May 8, 2010)

#5662


----------



## haflore (May 8, 2010)

134,396.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2010)

232,823


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 8, 2010)

KunT


----------



## Jamstruth (May 8, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Jam on toast
> QUOTE(tails100 @ May 8 2010, 06:14 PM) Jam on Toast


That was my Steam name for AGES! A friend of mine came up with it.

OT: Underling Nadrian


----------



## Skid00dshi (May 9, 2010)

Trucky


----------



## Potticus (May 9, 2010)

Skid00dshi said:
			
		

> Trucky



Bobba Ganoosh


----------



## BlackDave (May 9, 2010)

Legal Potiticus


----------



## Slyakin (May 9, 2010)

#18.


----------



## BlackDave (May 9, 2010)

If I reorganize the letters in your name it would be

Silykan as a Sily Dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				#5661 said:
			
		

> SexFiend.



Wait What??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

WhiteDiana


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

xcdvj


----------



## Skid00dshi (May 9, 2010)

*?(????) (????)?*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Deleted-167431 (May 9, 2010)

Nomad the invincable


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Kool-Aid.


----------



## saxamo (May 9, 2010)

Banana Funky-Jump


----------

